# New finds...need help!



## Antney (Feb 5, 2012)

I just recently started collecting tricycles, I've acquired the 3 of these over the past 2 weeks, The first one is a is a Mercury, I'm guessing a 39 model based on the World's Fair Bicycles, I've never seen a tricycle like this? The second is a Velo King, not sure what year, The 3rd I got today, it's a 20" like nothing I've seen before, can anyone help me with this or provide any pics of what this should look like restored? I think it's got great lines! Any ideas on rarity of these or any values? Thanks for any help....


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 6, 2012)

I really don't know much about tricycles, but those are great - I especially like the patina on the first one.  The folks at Tricycle Fetish should be able to help you out.  http://www.tricyclefetish.com/antique-tricycles-c-57.html


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll second the Tricyclefetish site for a positive ID on it. Could be a Junior Toy or Murray Steelcraft, but that's just guessing.

Dave


----------



## Antney (Feb 7, 2012)

Contacted tricyclefetish, lets see what they say, I'll post the reply here....


----------



## Antney (Feb 10, 2012)

reply from tricyclefetish:

 Looks like a late 1930's Junior Toy Co. Sky Line. Most of them just had model numbers within that line, so they are just called Sky Lines. It's hard to tell the condition from the photos - it's obviously rusty, but how bad isn't clear. $125 doesn't sound like too bad of a price if you can still use all of the parts and it isn't all rusted out. Heck, even if it is really rough, it's still a scarce tricycle with a form that collectors like....


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 11, 2012)

Lots of times I see only partial streamlined trikes of the '30s era on ebay, and even though incomplete they still fetch a good price.  The streamlined models seem to be most sought after by collectors and, as a result, command the highest sale prices in general of older trikes, with perhaps the exception of a 1934 Colson Mickey.

Dave


----------

